# Do slingboxes or hava boxes work with the r22?



## Northcoast Surfer (Aug 3, 2009)

Greetings all,

I'm not a current subscriber to Direct TV, but I'm considering it. Before I commit, I need to know whether or not the R22-100 DVR Receiver will work successfully with Slingboxes and/or Hava Boxes or not. I travel all the time and I have used my Slingbox Classic to send my Comcast basic cable to wherever I happen to be. It's really nice and convenient. When I talked to the CS Rep for Direct TV, they told me that the DVR that would come with my package would be the R22-100 DVR. A quick check on the Slingmedia website doesn't list the R22 as a compatible receiver for the Slingbox, but it doesn't say that it doesn't work, either. I've read that the software for the R22 is basically identical to the older HR21 model, which is listed as well as the older R15 DVR. Has anyone had any success Slinging by using the R22 DVR? I need to know if I can Sling my signal for sure before I order a Direct TV package, otherwise I'll just stick with Comcast standard cable service. 

Thanks a bunch.

Northcoast Surfer
Taiwan


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't have personal experience with the Slingbox, but as for the R22-100, it is the same box as the HR21-100. The difference is in the software in that HD functions of the HR21 are disabled on the R22.

With my R22, I have been able to do everything that users of the HR21 can do with the exception of viewing HD programming and changing settings that are under the HD setup menu option.

- Merg

BTW, Welcome to DBSTalk.com! :welcome_s


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

My Hava controls an HR21. I select the Directv HR20 in the setup menu for the remote control. As far as I know all current D* receivers use the same remote codes.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I use my slingbox with an R22 with no problems. Works fine.


----------



## Northcoast Surfer (Aug 3, 2009)

carl6 said:


> I use my slingbox with an R22 with no problems. Works fine.


Thanks for the reply. I have a Slingbox Classic. Which Slingbox do you use? Also, which remote do you end up selecting when you set up the R22 to work with your Slingbox? As far as I know the Slingplayer program doesn't list the R22 as a possible remote.


----------



## Northcoast Surfer (Aug 3, 2009)

MountainMan10 said:


> My Hava controls an HR21. I select the Directv HR20 in the setup menu for the remote control. As far as I know all current D* receivers use the same remote codes.


Thanks for the reply. Which Hava model are you using? I'm considering purchasing the Hava Titanium HD, and setting it up in my home in Olympia Washington and remotely watching it at my other home in Taiwan. I sent a pre-sale email to the Hava CS reps to see what their answer is regarding the R22 DVR in conjunction with the Hava Titanium HD. However, I haven't heard back from them yet, and I would really appreciate any feedback you would have to offer since you are an owner and are currently using one. I have a Slingbox Classic right now, but it can be problematic at times and I've heard nothing but good things about the Hava boxes. Can you add any positive or negative testimonial for the Hava and using it in conjuction with Direct TV DVRs and remote access?

Northcoast Surfer


----------



## Northcoast Surfer (Aug 3, 2009)

The Merg said:


> I don't have personal experience with the Slingbox, but as for the R22-100, it is the same box as the HR21-100. The difference is in the software in that HD functions of the HR21 are disabled on the R22.
> 
> With my R22, I have been able to do everything that users of the HR21 can do with the exception of viewing HD programming and changing settings that are under the HD setup menu option.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. This sounds very promising. I am not interested in having HD as I don't own an HDTV and also watching HDTV remotely with a Slingbox is not possible unless I buy the new Slingbox Pro HD. However, Slingmedia has had a terrible problem with remote streaming for over a year and a half, which recently got fixed,,,buggy firmware release....so I'm not interested in buying the new Slingbox Pro HD and possibly getting a red brick...therfeore I would prefer to use my Slingbox Classic or perhaps purchase the Hava box and give it a go and just use STV instead of HDTV.


----------



## Northcoast Surfer (Aug 3, 2009)

MountainMan10 said:


> My Hava controls an HR21. I select the Directv HR20 in the setup menu for the remote control. As far as I know all current D* receivers use the same remote codes.


Oops, I forgot to ask. Do you have an HD Hava box? Are you able to remotely stream HD quality or when you stream it remotely it turns to SD? Slingmedia only has one box that is capable of streaming HD. That's the Slingbox Pro HD and it's very expensive.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

In reply to your questions:
1. I use both a Slingbox Classic and a Slingbox Pro with R15, R16, R22, HR20, HR21 and HR22. All use the same IR code set, which Sling supports.
2. You say you are not a current DirecTV customer. It is almost certain that if you subscribe as a new standard definition customer (with Seattle locals which you will get in Olympia) you will get an R15 or R16. You won't get an R22 unless you purchase (lease) it from a 3rd party vendor such as solid signal.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

If your are a new customer you could just get the HD DVR to begin with. If you only need one DVR then the HD one will give your more recording space. The only thing im not sure of is if you can turn off the $10 HD access if you dont wish to have the HD channels. If you you cant turn HD access off then it would be $10 more a month then just a normal DVR. From what I have read the slingbox will work with any directv receiver since they all use the same remote codes as the poster above said.

you can still use the HD DVR to output SD to the slingbox. I think that SD would stream alot better over the internet. Its quite a long ways to stream television from Washington to Taiwan


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Northcoast Surfer said:


> Thank you for the reply. This sounds very promising. I am not interested in having HD as I don't own an HDTV and also watching HDTV remotely with a Slingbox is not possible unless I buy the new Slingbox Pro HD. However, Slingmedia has had a terrible problem with remote streaming for over a year and a half, which recently got fixed,,,buggy firmware release....so I'm not interested in buying the new Slingbox Pro HD and possibly getting a red brick...therfeore I would prefer to use my Slingbox Classic or perhaps purchase the Hava box and give it a go and just use STV instead of HDTV.


Be careful! If you order DirecTV as a new customer directly from DirecTV and you do NOT subscribe to HD programming, chances are slim that you will get an R22 DVR. You will undoubtedly get an R15 or R16 which I do not know will work with your Slingbox since I am unfamiliar with this device.

The only way to GUARANTEE you will get an R22 is to "purchase" (lease) one from a retail dealer like Best Buy and activate your DirecTV service through them. Unfortunately, you probably won't get all the new customer offers/deals going this route.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Be careful! If you order DirecTV as a new customer directly from DirecTV and you do NOT subscribe to HD programming, chances are slim that you will get an R22 DVR. You will undoubtedly get an R15 or R16 which I do not know will work with your Slingbox since I am unfamiliar with this device.


*ALL* brands and models of DirecTV receivers (no matter how old; up to the latest models) work with slingbox. Some might not be particularly listed in the IR choice during setup; however they use other models codes. One such example is the HR23 which can use any one of the HR20, HR21, HR22, H20, H21, or H22 IR codes.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Northcoast Surfer said:


> Oops, I forgot to ask. Do you have an HD Hava box? Are you able to remotely stream HD quality or when you stream it remotely it turns to SD? Slingmedia only has one box that is capable of streaming HD. That's the Slingbox Pro HD and it's very expensive.


I have the Hava Platinum HD. It accepts HD on component, but it streams SD at 720x480 at about 8 mbs. Over the internet it is limited to about 0.75 mbs. The quality is excellent. It is not HD, but it is good enough that I can tell the difference between the SD channels and the HD channels.

The local streaming is very good. The remote over the internet is suprisingly good. One time I was watching a show in a hotel and I streamed the same show to my laptop using Hava and the Hava picture was better.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Northcoast Surfer said:


> Oops, I forgot to ask. Do you have an HD Hava box? Are you able to remotely stream HD quality or when you stream it remotely it turns to SD? Slingmedia only has one box that is capable of streaming HD. That's the Slingbox Pro HD and it's very expensive.


You can find the slingbox pro hd for $233.84 at amazon after the 30 buck buying discount; which makes it more reasonable.


----------

